# Swelling and fluid behind babies neck. We opted for CVS test.



## Kpj1990

I had early scan at 8weeks 4days as was bleeding quite a lot. Got another scan though post for 12week scan. I went along on my own. The lady scanning me said something was wrong and went to get someone else, hour later I was left knowing that swelling and extra fluid around the back of my baby's neck. I was referred to fetal medicine, 2days later I go back with my husband and walk into the room with 6 people in, instantly crap myself. The consultant scanned me an explained that I had high fluid, normal is0.5-3.5 baby has 3.8. After kind desciom we arranged to have the cvs test, needle into baby's plecta. We discussed that this could be chormones 13,18 or (21 which is downs syndrome). Other abnormalities and organs not working properly. We both went away very upset not knowing. Lots of questions. Why us? First baby perfect normal, I'm 22 and my husband is 25. Finally on Friday we got the first half of results back13,18 and 21 NORMAl!!! Now we have to wait for full test. I'm in such a state not knowing if my baby will actually make the pregnancy and a good life style. Has anybody bin though this and what outcome? Thank you


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I've just responded on the 1:11 thread. A raised NT measurement with normal chromosomes could mean a possible heart problem but more than likely means nothing at all. The NT scan is just a screening test and usually, a raised NT measurement is just a deviation of normal. Request a heart scan to rule out fetal heart defects. I have everything crossed that baby is absolutely fine and that the NT measurement being higher was just one of those "sent to scare us stupid" things. You have my sympathies, I know exactly how scary this whole process is.


----------



## elfin2011

It's great that you've had the first results back and it's all 'normal'. The 3 main syndromes account for something like 97% of abnormalities. The full test looks for the other 3% but it's very rare for a problem to be picked up. I did extensive googling when I had a high risk result with DS2 and only ever read one story of someone having an abnormality detected in the full results. 

3.8mm is unlikely to indicate a problem as it's just over the cut off of 3.5mm. However, for your own peace of mind, I would insist on a heart scan at around 20 weeks to check the heart function. If a problem is detected, it can almost always be fixed, but it's certainly worth having a heads up.

Good luck for your pregnancy going forwards, and congratulations on getting the all clear on the main 3 trisomies.


----------



## Kpj1990

Thank you so much both of you, We are seeing the consultant in 2 weeks. For another scan n a heart acho. I wil update once we no. thanks again. U both have really put me and my husbands minds more at ease xx


----------



## FeLynn

thats good it was normal hoping for good results for the 2nd part.


----------



## Beaglemama

HPJ - I'm just wondering if you've found anything out yet? I'm in a similar situation, waiting for blood work to come back. The Dr found a "medium sized" cystic hygroma on the back of our little girl's neck. I'm currently 17 weeks pregnant and will have to wait another 6 weeks before I can have a fetal echo to check her heart. We're wating to rule out Trisomy 13, 18 & 21 and the waiting is awful. If all that is well, they are thinking it could be Turner syndrome, or maybe (50% chance) it's nothing at all. But the waiting is torture! I'm wishing you all the best - let us know how everything goes. :)


----------



## Kpj1990

I have rang everyday since first half come back nearly 2 weeks ago.. I should get them today. Still nothing though.. Wil update as soon as I no :-/


----------



## Kpj1990

Hello.. We had the phone all this morning it's normal  we are due to see consultant on Tuesday. I'm gonna try sit back relax n enjoy this pregnancy, all that heart ache. N we are having a lil BOY  sooo happy as our daughter is 15months xxx


----------



## everthingX

Hun that is amazing. So pleased for you what a relief. Congratulations and how perfect one of each...pure blessing xxxx


----------



## Beaglemama

I'm so glad you got good news. :) Sadly, our little girl passed away (most likely of Turner syndrome) last Tuesday. I was induced and had to deliver her - a pain no mother should ever go through.

When your LO is born, make sure to hold your little boy a little tighter, and kiss him a little more often - because I'd give anything to be able to do that with my Madison.

Take good care of yourself and I wish you all the best!


----------



## maxalias

Beaglemama said:


> I'm so glad you got good news. :) Sadly, our little girl passed away (most likely of Turner syndrome) last Tuesday. I was induced and had to deliver her - a pain no mother should ever go through.
> 
> When your LO is born, make sure to hold your little boy a little tighter, and kiss him a little more often - because I'd give anything to be able to do that with my Madison.
> 
> Take good care of yourself and I wish you all the best!


Im so sorry for your loss, I too have just lost a little girl to edwards syndrome. I had labour and delivery too, IT was the most horrific time in my life. No mother should ever have to see their baby like that. We were told she was a boy and named her after her gdad who has passed, when we got the post mortem results he was a she, Ricky will always be my baby. I wear her ashes around my neck in a cremation locket so she is alwyas by my heart. I hope that you are doing ok xxx


----------



## Beaglemama

I'm so sorry Maxalias. :( I have a footprint necklace that I wear all the time. I think it's important to have something to keep close to our hearts. I've been doing ok - it's been 3 months and we are hoping to TTC this month. We are hoping for a Rainbow very soon!!

I hope you're doing ok, too.


----------

